# Remington 8wks Old



## Southern Annie (Sep 17, 2011)

Just got my little chocolate boy home yesterday!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww he is a wee cutie.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah lovely boy and what a lovely Autumnie shot... looking forward to pics of him with all the brown/orange leaves.. they will so suite his colouring x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I saw the docked tail and had to see where you were located!! welcome my north american pal! There are so few on here with docked tails. My Lady has one too.

He is very beautiful!


----------



## Southern Annie (Sep 17, 2011)

I've noticed that, myself!! I do liked the tail docked, but understand why some people prefer not to.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

He is gorgeous but has mischief written all over his face


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I was told in the UK, ( Kendal I think you told me) that it is illegal to dock tails if they are not working dogs.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Now that is one cute puppy !!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

my Gypsy and Inca have docked tailes. they are docked like to poodle and none realy knew they were docked till we got Echo then they kept asking why Echos tail was longer. 

i think it should be the breeders choice to dock and dew claw.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

He's a cutie! What a poser he is, I wish I could get Izzie to stand still properly for pictures


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Adorable! Choccie are the cutest


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

What a sweetie! Really great pics. xxx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Super pictures of Remi - he's a lovely colour and has a really cute face


----------



## Southern Annie (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you SO much!


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

Annie - he's adorable! Who did you get him from? I was looking at some breeders in S. Carolina (I'm in Texas) but wound up in Arizona. Chips breeder did not dock his tail, however.

His coloring is adorable - looks like a fun little guy!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

A wee chocolate drop  He is lovely, enjoy


----------



## teaberrie (Jun 20, 2011)

He's gorgeous, loving his eyes.

I was wondering if Mars' tail was docked too, now I'm guessing it was. It's super cute when he wags his short little tail.


----------



## Casper (Jul 16, 2011)

Ah he is gorgeous!!  what a lovely nose!!


----------

